# GT: Clippers vs. Nets (3/30)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Wed Mar 30, 2005
4:30 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Shaun Livingston/Corey Maggette/Bobby Simmons/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman





































Jason Kidd/Jacque Vaughn/Vince Carter/Nenad Krstic/Jason Collins


Notes: The Clippers will be coming into this game with a 2 game losing streak, while the Nets are coming in winning their last 7 out of 10. The Clippers beat the Nets in their last meeting at the Staples center but the Nets are now at home and are playing for a playoff spot so they will be a tough team to beat. Not sure if Bobby will play this one seeing he missed the previous game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game predicition

Clippers 102
Nets 94

Maggette 31pts 7reb 4asts 3stl
Livingston 11pts 5rebs 8asts


Corey should be able to get out of this shooting slump, and light up the Nets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153883


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers + Bobby and Ross

Clips 102
Nets 94


Clippers - Bobby and Ross

Nets 102
Clipers 94

Time will tell.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Imagine how livingston feels. He probably grew up idolizing jason kidd and vince carter, now hes starting in a game agasint them.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Imagine how livingston feels. He probably grew up idolizing jason kidd and vince carter, now hes starting in a game agasint them.


Wow, amazing, what insight. Maybe he'll ask for a group picture before the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons is listed as questionable for the game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Wow, amazing, what insight.


Your posts are getting so bad, you cant even tell to what your sarcasm is directed to any more. The only thing that it SEEMS like you are trying to say is that the previous post was in actuality NOT insightful. First of all, no one said it was insightful. It was meant to be put yourself in his shoes post. The majority of the posters on this board are aged 16-24 or thereabouts, and most have grown up idolozing superstars such as Kidd and Carter. However unlike us, here is a kid one year removed from high school who is able to play agasint these guys as equals...perhaps two years ago he was dreaming of that kind of chance like most of us do, but for him its reality. Just something to think about how great it must be to be shaun right now. Its whats called a "feel good" post. You wouldnt know about that since 99% of yours are negative. 

Please stop hijacking threads and posting off topic.

Back on topic..

Predition Clippers 106 nets 99


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

News on Simmons?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic starts off hot.

Why is Livingston staring down Carter?

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks no Simmons again, and Krstic has 4 early points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why foul Carter there?

Kidd with 3 assists.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Petey said:


> Krstic starts off hot.
> 
> Why is Livingston staring down Carter?
> 
> -Petey


Livingston is about to own Carter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

5-5, with 5 assists... Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HAHA... Kidd on the break off the glass to Carter.

'Alley opp by design'!

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yuck, Clippers already down 13-7. 
Yeah Maggette with the 3 ball.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Clippers down 10 with 6 left in the 1st.

The Clippers are just turning over the ball too much.

Nets already have 6 fast break points.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins just rejected Livingston for Carter.

Krstic hits off the Carter feed, hits and to the line. Foul #2 on Livingston.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Livingston just picked up his second foul


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How is the backcourt of Jaric and Livingston looking? Are they just overmatched against Kidd?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good jump hook my Kaman.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kamen with the nice move inside.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Collins.

22-11, Nets.

Nets are hitting everything.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brunson with the three to beat the buzzer. 22-14, Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand misses the first, hits the second FT


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jaric hits another jumper, and then comes up with the steal...and then travels.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Kidd is on pace to break Skiles assist record.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

More... turnovers for the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kamen with a strained back, might not return.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Nets are shooting 83%, he have to cool down somewhere along the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brunson hits another 3, from the other corner.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another TO by the clippers...that is killing them tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

#2 on Nenad...

Robinson in.

Nets up 6 w/ a little less then 2 in the quarter.

Nets with 7 turnovers already too.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Come on Bruson you hit a nice 3 but you don't follow that up with a turnover.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Bufor is in for the Nets, so the Clips should go on a run


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand with a nice move, nails it over Uncle Cliffy. 13-6 run by the clippers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now Brand with a fade away over Collins (who is 3/4 inches taller)?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Bufor is in for the Nets, so the Clips should go on a run


 :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson with the tip, then a foul, Maggette to the line.

Robinson is active. Has to stop with the stupid fouls though... he has like 2 per game.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brand w/ a big big block on Buford, and then Magette hits, Nets up 3, 28-25.

We need to stop turning it over this next quarter...

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good comeback towards the end of the quarter to only be down 3 now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers came back into it, nets up 3 (28-25) going into the second quarter.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Buford effect rears its ugly head


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with 13 points, offensive foul on rebracha (sorry, I have no idea how to spell it, but thats what it sounds like)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince looks upstoppable tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince with a left handed finish... 15.

Wow.

Brand w/ an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand with the offensive foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC3!!!

Wow, Carter is on a mission. Nets up 8, Carter with 18.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Nets are 8-1 when Carter scores 33, and right now he has 18.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maggette to the bench...

Best hits. The Nets are hitting everything.

-Petey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No Simmons, no Ross... Gonna be tough tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brunson has been hot so far. 10 points for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brunson w/ a nice game, 10 points on 4-5 shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, RUNNING, RUNNING... 12-4, fast break points... Kidd to best on the break.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crap now Brunson is limping.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rebraca with a nice block.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The spin move meets the block of Rebraca.
Clippers down 10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Robinson with a 3... good sign for the Nets at least.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Livingston back in. Nets up 13 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CAN we stop passing to Buford? Jeez.

Krstic in for Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice move by Rebraca.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another tunrover, Livingston steps out of bounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with 18 FGs, 15 assists.

So it's assist or turn over.

Clippers w/ their 11 TO.

Carter back in...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

another offensive foul for the clippers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits, 9 points in 11 minutes... He is just getting better as the year goes on.

Nets up double figures.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with another basket from the elbow.

Nets 48-34, 2 left in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette needs to get to the line more and Brand needs more shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Magette hits 2, Nets up 12 now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette loses the ball, 13 TO's.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Clippers w/ their 13th turn over.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits again. 20 first half?

Pretty... fadeaway.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, 4th assist, pass to Krstic. 13th points for Krstic, Krstic with 3rd foul on Livingston.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and gets fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Livingston to the line, hits both. Nets should get the last shot of teh half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Going into the half, nets up 52-38


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

52-38, Big 2nd half, Hope Frank starts Kidd and Carter and keeps them in for most of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If the Clippers don't get the ball in Brands hands every time down the floor, they have no chance in this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And Livingston then hits.

6-0 run for the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter finds Collins who hits...

Brand responds.

Brand has 5 points, 6 boards.

Krstic and Collins doing a nice job on him.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers starting the second half off strong.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter with the rebound, nice pass to Vaugh, back to Carter for the dunk, Jaric looks hurt.

Carter is moving up the Dunk-O-Meter quick.

Vaughn hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand with the block on collins...rebraca hits at the other end. 9 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a repost... then cuts and finger rolls it in, Carter with 27.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with another 3, feed from Carter.

Clippers are stall, they are not rotating on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bad D from the clippers...kidd got a wide open shot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 13 after two FT's from Maggette


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn with a quick shot off the inbound...

74-56, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Kidd over Livingston. Kidd is now feeling it huh?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets up 17, largest lead of the night.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Livingston is finally starting to wake up this half. Looking good. But no bobby no Ross, no win I'm thinking.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perfect log to Carter, misses... Krstic kicks it out of bounds.

Why is Robinson on Maggette?

Nets over the limit, Clippers w/ no foul in the quarter.

Hits the first...

76-59, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand with a hard foul on Nenad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic just hit hard by Brand.

Brand upset he's having an off night?

-Petey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jaric is starting to look a little more normal out there. Still a little sluggish, but better than the last game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pass by wilcox.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on Wilcox


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice hustle by Jaric for the offensive rebound only to end up as nothing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Jaric is starting to look a little more normal out there. Still a little sluggish, but better than the last game.


 Yeah, he hasn't looked great tonight, but he's looked pretty good at time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wilcox gets the roll on the 2nd FT. I wish the Clippers would give him up in the Kittles deal.

CARTER!!!

31 for Vince, with a minute left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ a huge steal..

Krstic with a tip, hits... wow, nice.

82-63...

Nets up 20, 17 for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

83-63 game going into the 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 20 on the Clippers, 1 quarter to go...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lucky bounce... Carter with the lob, missed it, then out of bounds on LA.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

87-68 now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets are up big fellas. I really wished Kaman was in, and Simmons. Would had been much better game to watch.

Good luck on the rest of your playoff race guys... I don't really mean that as I want your pick next year.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 78
Nets 95

Maggette was the high scorer with 17.
21 turnovers!!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, who would have thought carter would be playing like this...i doubt the nets coudl have even predicted his turnaround after the trade. Would have been nice in retrospect if elgin would have rolled the dice, given up kittles, wilcox, few numbers ones to get carter. Wed definately be in the playoffs. 

Wonder if rj carter and kidd will be together next year. If they all can stay healthy, that will be a good team in the east.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nets Carterize Clippers 



> Most teams and players look awesome against the Clippers when they visit. The Clippers lost their third in a row and extended their road losing streak to five. They are 7-27 when they are the visiting team.





> The Clippers remained within range until Kidd, who did not score in the first half, got his first points on consecutive three-pointers to give the Nets a 69-54 lead. New Jersey went on to build an 83-63 advantage after three quarters.


Clippers Get an Early Jump on Loss 



> Nenad Krstic of the Nets had 17 points on seven-of-nine shooting, Brian Scalabrine scored 12 and Jacque Vaughn 10 as New Jersey won for the seventh time in nine games.





> "He's very physical and incredibly athletic and he's kind of on a roll right now," Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy said of Carter. "He's a tough matchup for us."


----------

